# wanadoo cable, modem not responding

## H-Pi

ik probeer op mijn gentoo bak mijn verbinding aan de praat te krijgen, omdat ik routen via een brakke win98 p75 zat ben, maar ik kom maar niet verder, ik heb de PPP gentoo howto in documentation & tricks netjes gevolgd lijkt mij

wvdial herkent de seriele modem en snelheid enzo als ik "wvdialconf .etc.wvdial.conf" doe, maar een "wvdial" geeft:

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

--> Sending: ATQ0

--> Re-Sending: ATZ

--> Modem not responding.

hetzelfde als wanneer de modem unplugged zou zijn dus

heeft er iemand een beetje verstand van ppp (met casema)?

----------

## scdgro

Misschien es een idee om dit te posten op www.nedlinux.nl.

Is wel vaak es een topic geweest over kabelmodems.

----------

## AlterEgo

wvdial is voor analoge modems en gaat nooit werken met wanadoo cable.

emerge rp-pppoe werkt wel, en is een eitje om te configureren:

"adsl-setup", vragen beantwoorden en invullen

"adsl-start", surfen  :Smile: 

----------

## scdgro

Is immers ook zo.

Hoe dan ook :    adsl4linux en een evt. howto hierover ( ook wel op nedlinux ) moet je toch verder uit de brand kunnen helpen

----------

## H-Pi

oh dus gewoon met die adsl dingetjes, had ik al aan zitten denken, maar ja, klinkt zo raar

maar ja, ik heb ook scsi modules voor een ide brander, dus waarom niet he  :Smile: 

bedankt mensen, ik ga het uitproberen als ik van de week weer tijd heb

----------

## Bhodi

Klopt, Wanadoo Cable werkt over pppoe.

Ik heb zelf Wanadoo Premium Cable en dat draait als een zonnetje (en dat voor Wanadoo   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Setup is zelfs eenvoudiger dan die voor andere modems (maar dat is mijn besceiden mening  :Wink:  )

Zie mail hierboven van AlterEgo

----------

## H-Pi

ja idd wel lekker simpel programmaatje, gelijk je reolv.conf goed enzo..

nou alleen nog erachter zien te komen wat ik als modem in moet vullen, ik probeerde dit:

```

>>> Enter the Ethernet interface connected to the ADSL modem

For Solaris, this is likely to be something like /dev/hme0.

For Linux, it will be ethn, where 'n' is a number.

(default eth0): /dev/ttyS0

```

maar dat werkt niet, want volgens adsl-connect (wat ik runde om achter de error te komen, om te starten probeerde ik eerst gewoon adsl-start) is /dev/ttyS0 een unknown interface: No such device

dit geldt eveneens voor /dev/tty0 (en zelfde verhaal voor de COM2 poort)

voor de duidelijkheid: ik heb dus nog zo'n oud serieel modem, niet zo'n nieuw modem wat in je NIC gaat

----------

## SeJo

ok, is je modem via een ethernetkaart met je pc verbonden? of via usb?

indien met je ethernetkaart, dan check je best eens of je kernel je ethernetkaart herkent

(cat /proc/pci | grep Ethernet --> zo doe ik het.)

indien hij deze herkent, is het normaal geen probleem. 

alhoewel ik met mijn eth0 problemen krijg als ik het in de kernel in compileer (de module) ipv hem als een module te gebruiken. 

geef anders eens de volledige specs dan kunnen we beter helpen. 

welke modem, hoe aangesloten (intern, extern, via ethernet etc)

groetjes, 

SeJo

ps: anders ga je eens naar irc.freenode.net #gentoo-nl of #gentoo

misschien heb je daar meer geluk.

----------

## H-Pi

ok nu echt heel duidelijk, dacht dat het wel goed overkwam, maar is altijd lastig als je het zelf al weet:

het gaat om een extern modem, wat ik al 3 jaar heb ofzo, aangesloten op een van je COM-poorten, dus -->NIET NIET NIET <------ zo'n nieuwe die in je netwerkkaart gaat

inmiddels krijg je er zo'n com21 (heet dat geloof ik) bij, maar ik heb dus nog de oude

ik betwijfel dus of dit wel met adsl-start moet, maar ja ik heb eigenlijk nul verstand van modems, heb alleen ervaring met windows wat dat betreft

----------

## SeJo

ok, dan moet je eerst weten hoe je je com1 aanspreekt en hoe je die kan laten werken als modem. normaal moet dit al gedaan zijn.

ik zoek op google met deze woorden: "adsl com1 linux" 

en vind al veel sites, als je me het merk van de modem geeft (met eventueel serie etc) dan kan ik voor jou eens uitzoeken wat je moet doen. 

groetjes, 

SeJo

----------

## H-Pi

hm ok ik had dus geen flauw idee dat je com modems ook met adsl manieren kon aanspreken, en ik was een beetje wanhopig van google geworden, omdat je zoveel vindt maar dan steeds net niet de goede oplossing

merk is trouwens een beetje vaag op dat ding er staat onder anderen een naam en wat spekjes:

DeltaKabel Telecom

CABLEMODEM 204 73.6/22.8 Mhz

RF output 113 dB

12 VAC - 600 mA - 7 watt

SW v3.16/060398

//edit:  ah een google op "deltakabel linux" geeft al een aantal howto'tjes, eens zien hoe ver we komen..

//edit2: krijg je weer zulk soort dingen  :Sad: 

"Hier stond een installatieprocedure om een Linux systeem een connectie te laten maken door een Casema kabelmodem. Casema levert namelijk zelf nauwelijks support, en zeker niet aan Linux gebruikers.

Aangezien Casema als ISP  er in slaagt om werkelijk alles fout te doen wat een ISP fout kan doen, kan ik helaas niet meer mijn naam verbinden aan een installprocedure die u in staat stelt om met deze ellende in verbinding te komen."

----------

## SeJo

Ik heb  die persoon gemail en gevraagd of hij nog een copie kan doorzenden. 

Ook al werkt hiet niet voor cassameda omdat het een slechte isp is wil neit zeggen dat wij er geen baat bij kunnen hebben... eens kijken wat er uit de bus komt!...

groetjes

----------

